# why do people want to look good?



## munir (Jun 1, 2012)

Nobody likes people that dress well or look good. Why do people want to look good. I see looking good as a evil thing. I understand if you are born good looking it's not an evil because the creator made you that way. What I see as evil is the people that buy all the clothing to look good. I hate that also I do it to. I see it this way you want to look good to make other people feel inferior. I suck at writing as you can see yourself...


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

munir said:


> Nobody likes people that dress well or look good.


:| I have nothing against them, personally...



munir said:


> I see it this way you want to look good to make other people feel inferior.


I think it's actually the opposite, and most people want to look good so they can feel better about themselves.


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

munir said:


> Nobody likes people that dress well or look good.


Welcome, traveler.
In this dimension things don't really work this way.


----------



## Ape (Sep 27, 2014)

Most people want to look good not for beauty's sake alone, but because they want the benefits afforded to the beautiful. 

Personally, I am a fan of aesthetics, so I do indeed like beauty for beauty's sake.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Look as good as you think good is. Don't worry about others, they will all age and get wrinkly just like you one day.


----------



## gthopia94 (Dec 18, 2015)

It's a popular perception that "looking good" is the way to go. However I agree with the quote that "beauty is only skin deep" because that "good-looking" person may just have an ugly attitude attached to him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dragonfruit (Dec 11, 2015)

Being raised by older parents (who were taught in their generation to dress your best and be presentable) they taught me their own lessons in regards to looking good. 

From my first job I would wear jackets, skirts, female suits etc. Have my hair styled to suit what I wore and wore jewellery that a accentuated my clothes. Even when I work now it is an old habit I have to dress according to my job description. 

But sad and true people do judge you on your appearance. I mean I am guilty for it. When this new chick started at my workplace she would come in with clothes as if she was having a day at home lounging in sweat pants or would wear an outfit that did not look professional. Especially since the job she was doing required to represent the business. I didn't say anything even more so because she is pals with one of the bosses.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

I feel that if I look good, people will like me and want to be friend. I'm not trying to be evil or have ulterior motives. I just want to be accepted.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

It probably makes them feel better but for me it's completely opposite.


----------



## Findedeux (Mar 16, 2012)

Why do people want so much money?

Why do people want so much sex?

Why are penguins so cute?


----------



## dreamloss (Oct 28, 2013)

people treat you better. the sad truth


----------

